# AutoSleeper Neuvo Entry lights not working



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

The entry lights and awning light on my Neuvo have stopped working from the Key Fob
I can switch the awning light on or off from the control panel but not the key fob. I can't switch the entry lights on at all.
I suspected that the battery in the fob was at fault so I changed it with no success.
Is there any way of turning these lights on and off without using the fob? 
I tried the code setting mode on the control panel. I press the key fob icon on the panel and it beeps for a while (as stated in the handbook)
If I press either button on the fob as per instructions nothing seems to happen; so I don't know if it is the coding for the fob that is the problem or something else. The awning light is on the same fuse as the entry light according to the book so it can't be a fuse.

I would be very grateful if anybody can suggest a solution

Nigel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nigel

The solution has been identified. The Italian factory which makes the circuit boards is now using the right solder. 8O 

No - I am not joking!!

That is the genuine reason for all the failures - and there were quite a few.

My van was used as a test bed after repeated problems (We live quite close to Willersey) and the resulting laboratory tests revealed a slight corrosion of the solder which interfered with the radio signal from keyfob to panel.

If you contact Autosleepers they will probably give you a new panel f.o.c. since it is a known fault.

Dave  


P.S. It could just be the key fob gone faulty. They are not the most robust bit of kit I have ever seen, and one of my failures was simply down to a fob giving up the ghost!

P.P.S. Stop complaining! We haven't even got that feature on the Nuevo II. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info Dave.

I will investigate further and contact Autosleepers.

The control panel was changed last year though for another fault - showing high discharge current when everything was off :? 

Nigel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem Nigel.

I doubt if it's a coincidence that A/S are now using Sargent panels and chargers. :roll: 

Pity really, since Autosleepers were slagged off at the time (not by you :wink: ) for a problem that was not their fault at all. They were let down by the manufacturers of the panels, and it was such an obscure fault (often intermittent too) that it took a long time to get to the bottom of it.

Meanwhile, some owners continued to bitch and whine about Autosleepers' shoddy build quality. :roll: 

Hope you get yours sorted. They are usually very good at Willersey, and the pub just up the road opposite the duckpond is worth a quick inspection if you have to wait a while. :wink: 

Dave


----------

